# Detect Caf for swe unavailable



## brudu91 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi all,

I have corrupted the FEM BODY files of my F20. (Fffff_255...)

I'm trying to recover them with the detect CAF for SWE trick, BUT the button is unavaible.

It is greyed and i can't click on it:

http://imgur.com/a/gbUCW

I'm using Esys 3.61.1 and Pzsdata 61.1.

Do you have ever hear about this problem?

Do you know an other way to recover corrupteur files?

Thank you._a__a2_


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

It looks like you are using Merged PSdZ with at least P3.61.5 and E-sys 3.28.1. Make sure not to merge; delete and replace.
You can use E-sys 3.27.1 and PSdZ and you should be able to perform task. Files can be found here:

Fxx, Ixx, & Gxx Series Coding: (No Request) Latest Software Links


----------



## brudu91 (Jun 26, 2017)

OK, i'll will try it.

Thank you


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

brudu91 said:


> OK, i'll will try it.
> 
> Thank you


:thumbup:


----------



## brudu91 (Jun 26, 2017)

It worked thank you very much!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

brudu91 said:


> It worked thank you very much!


:thumbup:


----------



## jmstewart2 (Jul 16, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> :thumbup:


I hope you can help.

I looked through the link above im not sure how to do the "detect CAF for SWE trick". I have almost corrupted my HU_ENTRY on my 328i. It's not showing and green checkmarks.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jmstewart2 said:


> I hope you can help.
> 
> I looked through the link above im not sure how to do the "detect CAF for SWE trick". I have almost corrupted my HU_ENTRY on my 328i. It's not showing and green checkmarks.


Make sure you are using E-sys 3.27.1.

- Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on HU_ENTRY => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown (bottom) => Select OK => Right-Click on HU_ENTRY (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## jmstewart2 (Jul 16, 2018)

thanks that got it


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jmstewart2 said:


> thanks that got it


:thumbup:


----------



## douggie (Aug 18, 2012)

Almaretto said:


> Make sure you are using E-sys 3.27.1.
> 
> - Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on HU_ENTRY => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown (bottom) => Select OK => Right-Click on HU_ENTRY (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


Hi. I'm trying to do this, however, for my F48, I cannot use Read SVT (can only read ECU). The "Detect CAF for SWE" is greyed out.

I'm using E-Sys 3.27.1 with the latest Psdzata

Please help. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

douggie said:


> Hi. I'm trying to do this, however, for my F48, I cannot use Read SVT (can only read ECU). The "Detect CAF for SWE" is greyed out.
> 
> I'm using E-Sys 3.27.1 with the latest Psdzata
> 
> Please help. Thanks


 Injecting CAFD and Flashing ECU's with >= v.4.17.20 PSdZData requires using newer E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher. I replied to your same PM.


----------



## douggie (Aug 18, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> douggie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. I'm trying to do this, however, for my F48, I cannot use Read SVT (can only read ECU). The "Detect CAF for SWE" is greyed out.
> ...


Thank you Shawn for the super quick response!


----------



## msch (Feb 26, 2020)

> Originally Posted by Almaretto View Post
> Make sure you are using E-sys 3.27.1.
> 
> - Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on HU_ENTRY => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown (bottom) => Select OK => Right-Click on HU_ENTRY (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.
> ...


Hi, i have problems with something. 
I'm using E-Sys 3.27.1 with the latest Psdzata
On my F11 2012year.
IHKA is not coded is my opinion. There is no CAFD.....
File attached for that

- Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on HU_ENTRY => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" but is greyed out. What i can do?

Thanks in advance!
Best regards!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

msch said:


> ...Hi. I'm trying to do this, however, for my F48, I cannot use Read SVT (can only read ECU). The "Detect CAF for SWE" is greyed out.


Injecting CAFD (Detect CAF for SWE) and Flashing ECU's with >= v.4.17.20 PSdZData requires using newer E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher.


----------



## msch (Feb 26, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Injecting CAFD (Detect CAF for SWE) and Flashing ECU's with >= v.4.17.20 PSdZData requires using newer E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher.


Ok, can you tell me where and how can i get them. 
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

msch said:


> Ok, can you tell me where and how can i get them.
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## KevinBeamer (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi guys,

I'm trying this option to inject VIN to my used DSC.
2012 X3 F25 with working enet cable. Using e-sys 3.27.1 with psdzdata lite.

Connect / Read FA (VO) / Activate FA (VO) / Read ECU / Left-Click on DSC

Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" : this option is greyed out.

I've deleted then installed a new c:\data\psdzdata direct from the zip file. 

thoughts ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KevinBeamer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm trying this option to inject VIN to my used DSC.
> 2012 X3 F25 with working enet cable. Using e-sys 3.27.1 with psdzdata lite.
> ...


Injecting CAFD (Detect CAF for SWE) and Flashing ECU's with >= v.4.17.20 PSdZData requires using newer E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher.


----------



## KevinBeamer (Jan 20, 2018)

TY Shawn. Can I use psdzdata LITE ?

KB


----------

